# Sears Craftsman 536.918100 Snow Blower - Gas Leak



## jrijr (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all!

I have a Sear's Craftsman 536.918100 snow blower. I purchased it off Craigslist a few years back for ~$100, and it has served me well.

Before the big snow hit Indiana this past weekend, I took the opportunity to change the oil. I angled the snow blower to access the oil drain, and removed and replaced the oil. All was good.

Yesterday I filled the gas tank up (it was about half full), and started the snow blower. I did a bit of the driveway, and my neighbor's, and then brought it back in to the garage. I noticed a bit of liquid on the top of the engine, but did not think much about it. 

A few hours later, I smelled gasoline... I went into the garage, and the smell was strong. Yes, you guessed it - the gas I had poured into the snow blower had leaked all over the garage floor. I removed the gas cap, and the tank appeared to be dry.

I have used the snow blower repeatedly in recent weeks, and never experienced this. I checked the oil drain and fill, and both are tight. 

So, now this not-too-mechanical guy is trying to determine what to do next.

I have no manual for the snow blower, and I just bought new cables to control the auger and wheels. My hope is something is loose somewhere... but it may be more.

Thoughts/suggestions/tips are appreciated! Glad to have found this forum!

Jim in Indiana


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The diagrams on the Sears website of that model are very blurry. Does it have a Tecumseh engine? If you can get the model numbers that are stamped on the top of the engine that could be helpful, although most of them are very similar.

You are probably going to have to put a little bit more gas in there to determine where the leak is. Without knowing the source of the leak there probably isn't much we can do to help.

Did you check the oil after you found the gas leak? Sometimes when the carb float sticks and all the gas pours into the carb a lot of the gas can end up in the oil pan on the engine and that is not good. I have heard rumors that the fuel vapors in there can explode, but the more common issue is the gas causes a severe over fill issue and it dilutes the oil and washes it off of things to it doesn't get lubricated well.

The leak could be from a cracked fuel tank or nipple on the bottom of the tank. Some tanks have the nipple molded as part of the tank and some use a rubber bushing with a fitting pressed or screwed in.

The leak could be from one of the fuel lines or connectors between the tank and the engine. Some engines have external filters and shutoff valves along the path.

The leak could be from the carb. Sometimes the washer on the bolt on the bottom of the carb goes bad. Sometimes the gasket between the carb bowl and the carb goes bad. Sometimes the float inside the carb gets a leak which causes it to sink and not close the valve (needle and seat) inside the carb. Sometimes the rubber seat goes bad and the needle doesn't seal properly. Sometimes simply tilting the blower can knock some crud loose that blocks the needle and seat or the float can glue itself to the bottom of the carb with gummy varnish. The gummy varnish can also cause the needle and seat to hang up.

Basically you have to figure out which of the 3 locations is causing the leak. If it is the tank you might be able to epoxy it with something, replace the tank or keep the tank under half full if it were to be leaking at a seam. A seam leak will not empty the tank though.

If it is in the hoses then they need replaced. They cost about $1.50 per foot from an auto parts store.

If it is a problem with the carb you probably will need to remove the float bowl on the bottom and clean everything out and replace some of the gaskets. The gaskets are usually less than $5 and another $5 for a can of carb cleaner if needed.


----------



## jrijr (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tips -- although most of that read as Pig Latin to me. 

I have a neighbor that may be able to help me a bit. I will share your suggestions. 

Indiana may get a "major winter event" next week, so I need to be ready for that if it gets wild. 

Jim


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Leak*

You have a good small blower there, 4 HP 20".
On your leak, I'm guessing the needle valve in the carb is stuck open. It can happen and it's not that bad to rebuild a carb. One thing I also do when I rebuild a blower is add a shutoff valve to the gas line, just for that type of situation.


----------

